# Deer Camp 2013 (lots of pics)



## humdinger (Dec 20, 2013)

Well as we get older, we're actually doing more cooking than hunting, but it's all a good time.

Picked up this packer brisket at Walmart for about $26. I couldn't believe the price. I trimmed it up quite a bit and rubbed it with a modified SPOG recipe. (Smoked sea salt, and paprika were used)













2013-11-14 15.29.22.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






Wrapped and marinated in the fridge overnight.













2013-11-14 15.57.50.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






Came out really good. The point was super juicy and the smoke ring was real distinct. You can see where I scored the fat in a grid-like pattern. I think I ate almost a pound just carving it.













2013-11-16 08.29.05.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






Did a chuck roast too. These are a new fav of mine for a quick beef fix during a busy weekend.













2013-11-14 22.55.34.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






The marbling was awesome. For a Walmart brisket, I was VERY pleased with the quality, especially when you consider the price.













2013-11-16 08.31.36.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






That fat vein running through the middle had a waterfall of juices pouring down when I cut it.













2013-11-16 08.38.07.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






Here are some burnt ends. I wanted to make sure everything got ate, so I made a lot of stuff into finger food for easier munching while drinking.













2013-11-16 10.10.10.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






Close up...













2013-11-16 09.43.52.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013





 

My buddy Dave makes killer tri-tip. This was the only pic we got before the vultures descended.













2013-11-15 19.23.48.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






After unwrapping this corned beef flat, I found it was two pieces held together at one small spot, so I separated it completely and had a little fun with the shapes. (Hey we were hunting in Michigan's "thumb", so why not?)













2013-11-15 19.57.11.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






Pork Butt and corned beef in the smoker. The corned beef was rubbed with dijon mustard and cracked black pepper. It was probably my favorite thing all weekend. At one point, the smoker was on for over 30 hours straight with various meats going in and out. I was very pleased with it's performance.













2013-11-16 09.44.23.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






Tried doing some smoked bologna. Turned out ok for an afternoon snack.













2013-11-16 14.48.37.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






The bulldogs (american and english) in a food coma.....













2013-11-15 11.01.14.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






Passing some pork tenderloin around the fire....













2013-11-16 19.01.20.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






The guys telling stories...each one more outlandish than the last. It was a really good time.













2013-11-15 20.38.23.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 20, 2013






Oh yeah,....and we got one doe that weekend.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like good food and memories.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like a great time and I'd bet with all that food nobody went hungry


----------



## foamheart (Dec 20, 2013)

First liar never stands a chance!

Looks like a great time and if yall ate all that food, it had to be good. That was enough for a HS football team!

Congrats on a good cook, and a great trip.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 21, 2013)

This all looks just WON-DER-FUL!!!

The little ends even, looked so damn delicious, and the dogs are downright ADORABLE!!! What are their names?

The fire shot looks terrific too and as if you all had one hell of a great time!

Juicy looking photos and it all is simply amazing! Great job! You must have had so much fun and the doe didn't hurt the trip either! BRAVO!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow Kurt,  You guys sure eat good at deer camp. The brisket and chuck roast are to die for. The burnt ends (my fav) look so good I had to get a pack of leftovers out of the freezer this morn for dinner.  When I was young deer camp was a tent, sleeping bags and hamburgers or something in a foil packet for dinner.  Always knew I was hunting with the wrong guys.

Stan


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 21, 2013)

I guess I've gotten too old and soft hearted for large game blood sports now days. ...Outside of a fishing trip or two.

 I no longer hunt much. That being said, I miss those campfires with the buddies, laughing, cooking and square bottled whiskey.  

Looks like great fun.

b


----------



## humdinger (Dec 21, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Looks like good food and memories.


Yeah it was, but unfortunately it was the last trip. My dad sold the place a month later. Guess well have find something else nearby


Pineywoods said:


> Looks like a great time and I'd bet with all that food nobody went hungry


We ate like kings for sure. My brother described it as "waves" of food pouring out of the smoker.


Foamheart said:


> First liar never stands a chance!
> 
> Looks like a great time and if yall ate all that food, it had to be good. That was enough for a HS football team!
> 
> Congrats on a good cook, and a great trip.


When it comes to a good BS story, nobody stands a chance up there b/c our one friend is a car salesman! Thanks for the kind compliments


Leah Elisheva said:


> This all looks just WON-DER-FUL!!!
> 
> The little ends even, looked so damn delicious, and the dogs are downright ADORABLE!!! What are their names?
> 
> ...


Thanks Leah. My Brother's American Bulldog is "Lulu" and my English Bulldog is "Molson", after my favorite everyday beer. (Looks like you're not the only who names their animals after their favorite consumables! (Voss and Tartare I believe, correct?))

That fire shot was actually only about 1/3 of the whole group. We had other guys in the house and some in the garage too. It's quite the motley crew.


HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Wow Kurt,  You guys sure eat good at deer camp. The brisket and chuck roast are to die for. The burnt ends (my fav) look so good I had to get a pack of leftovers out of the freezer this morn for dinner.  When I was young deer camp was a tent, sleeping bags and hamburgers or something in a foil packet for dinner.  Always knew I was hunting with the wrong guys.
> 
> Stan


Thanks Stan. Yeah that weekend was my first chuck roast and I fell in love immediately. My new belief is that pot roast is a poor use of chuck roast when you can smoke it instead! Glad to hear I inspired you to thaw out some burnt ends. I don't know how many times this forum has made me do something similar.


BDSkelly said:


> I guess I've gotten too old and soft hearted for large game blood sports now days. ...Outside of a fishing trip or two.
> 
> I no longer hunt much. That being said, I miss those campfires with the buddies, laughing, cooking and square bottled whiskey.
> 
> ...


I hear ya b. If it's any consolation, we can only use shotguns in that area (no rifles), so there is still a fairly decent element of "sport" going on. Besides the food is always the talk afterwards. I have a feeling that in 5 years, we'll just be getting together to BBQ!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 21, 2013)

Well your dog "Molson" (FABULOUS NAME) is adorable too!

Yes, I have Steak Tartare, Voss, and then Tabouli.

I recently had to let Babaganoush go, and Caviar died. Heartbreaking on both accounts, I am nonetheless grateful for what I've indeed got!

And your camp photos, (sorry to get off subject on your cute as ever dogs), look TREMENDOUS!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

